# Help!!! Cpu Fan Running Slow



## alarik (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all,
my problem is:
I have P4-3.2ghz, usually when the processor
start computing heavily, the CPU-FAN automatically
did increase its speedness from about 2500 rpm to about 3500 rpm
and everything was ok.
Now I saw my CPU-FAN does not go faster than 2700 RPM even
if the CPU works hard and this causes the CPU temperature to
raise till 80°C and I have Alarms,etc... so i turn it off.

To individuate the problem i made several tests:
-connected cpu-fan to another 3-pin fan connector in the MB.
-connected cpu-fan directly to PSU using an adaptor
-cleaned and oiled the fan
-disabled the automatic speed control performed by BIOS (so the fan
should run at maximum speed)

all tests failed.

I read on some forums that usually this problem is
- cpu fan broken
- psu not giving enough power

but Can the cpu-fan be broken so that it work correctly but does not spin?
and how it is possible that psh doesnt give enough power since all other devices work correctly?

Does anybody have some suggestion/tip to solve/individuate the problem?
thanks a lot


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You may have a fan problem which it sounds like you do. However, my guess is that you have more problems than this if your temp listing is correct with the fan running at 2700 rpm.  I mean, you said it originally ran at 3500 rpm and worked fine, but at 2700 it seems to be burning up. the 800 rpm would make a difference, but I seriously doubt it would make that much difference, unless you have very high temps in the first place.

To help us understand the complete picture, set it up so it runs the fastest you can get it to run (guess that is 2700 rpm) and see what your at-rest temps are...otherwise, just sitting there and waiting for you to do something. Check the fan speed for at-rest while doing this test and then put it under stress briefly and see how the temps rise and what the fan speed does. I know, you have done that, but do it and double check so we have the best information.

When you reply, also tell us about your CPU and Heatsink thermal solution. Did you use the factory pad or Artic Silver on it? Tell us about your Heatsink fan, is it blowing down or pulling hot air off the fan? Tell us about how many case fans, which direction they are blowing and where they are placed. I am assuming from what you said that all fans and components have had the dust blown out of them recently.

You need to get these temps under control because heat kills computer components.

These bits of information should help us to better understand what your box is doing.

Post back so we can look at possible issues.


----------



## alarik (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi tumbleweed and thx for you reply.
I partially solved the problem:
the main problem was that the cooler was not well fixed to the motherboard
(because of the total stupid system that lga775 has to lock the cooler)
and this caused the cooler not to be well in contact with CPU.
I fixed it and everything is fine except that still the fan
does not go faster than 2700rpm and this is very strange... I perfectly
remember once it did, however having fixed the cooler, the CPU temperatore stays on about 45°C reaching at maximum 60°C.
Hope there temperatures are ok.

thanks anyway for help
Alarik


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would remove the existing thermal paste and reapply a fresh application of Artic Silver 5 >>>>> if the heatsink was loose enough to cause the high heat problems then you thermal paste also got disturbed = not a good thing


you can use 99% pure achocol to remove old paste (99% found at drug stores) or I used used Goof off found at hardware stores in the paint department.

as for the 2700 rpm situtation >>>>> if you research and find that you cpu cooler model will indeed rpm up to 3500 rpm's >>>> then I would replace it asap why take a chance a messing up your cpu or whole system for that matter to save $35.00 for a new cooler???????? where do you think the burnt up south bridge chipsets on motherboards come from ?????? YEP improper cooling !!!

also NEVER disable safety features like the HEAT ALARM >>>>> running a system at 80C is VERY BAD !!

goodluck :4-thatsba 

joe


----------



## alarik (Jan 8, 2006)

I did all the steps suggested by you
I also bought a new fan and the strange thing
is that even this new fan doesnt get higher than 2700rpm
as the old one... this makes me think its not a fan problem...

For now its not urgent as with the re-installed cooler + fan
i get temperatures between 40-60°C and thats ok, but still
I'm wondering why the fan does not go faster than 2700rpm...
-PSU not giving enough power?
-same MB /BIOS problem?
-...

Thanks for all.


----------

